# [openrc] Warnings et problème D-Bus

## lmarcini

Hello le forum,

Suite au passage d'Openrc en version 0.9.2 sous ~amd64, j'ai quelques warnings et un problème D-Bus m'empêchant de lancer /etc/conf.d/xdm (mappé sur gdm) au démarrage. Concernant ce dernier point, un /etc/init.d/xdm restart ou un /etc/xinit.d/dbus restart manuel en console me lance mon gdm.

Donc, concernant les warnings : j'ai des erreurs de type "Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be removed in the future. Please use extra-commands or extra-started-comamands". Kezako ? Que dois-je modifier et où ?

Et concernant D-Bus, j'ai :

```

* Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up gdm ...

** (gdm:2678): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to 

socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/gdm'

 * ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

 [ ok ]

 * Starting mysql ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

```

D'où vient donc le problème ?

Merci d'avance,

Laurent.

----------

## netfab

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc, concernant les warnings : j'ai des erreurs de type "Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be removed in the future. Please use extra-commands or extra-started-comamands". Kezako ? Que dois-je modifier et où ?
> 
> 

 

Ces warnings ne sont pas pour toi. Tu n'as rien à faire.

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et concernant D-Bus, j'ai :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Es tu certain que le service dbus est correctement lancé ?

----------

